# Ultrasound Results



## cltyank (May 28, 2014)

Well I received the results of my Ultrasound. Both lobes demonstrate normal and uniform echotexture. In the right lobe, found a nodule measuring 0.7 x 0.58 x 0.7 cm in posterior margin.

See my new Endo on Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Did they mention the consistency of the nodule? You will know more, I am sure, when you see the endo. When might that be? How are you feeling?

Hugs,


----------



## cltyank (May 28, 2014)

Andros said:


> Did they mention the consistency of the nodule? You will know more, I am sure, when you see the endo. When might that be? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hugs,


I see the Endo tomorrow. No mention from the radialogist on consistency. My panel results are listed below for reference. I have been a rollercoaster for 2 years and no mention of thyroid until last month. I think we are close to figuring this mess out.

First my latest test results (04/26/2014):

TSH 2.72 (0.45-4.5)

T4 6.8 (4.5-12.0)

T3 94 (71-180)

Free T3 2.7 (2.0-4.4)

Free T4 1.39 (0.82-1.77)

Reverse T3 19 (9.2-24.1)

TPO Ab <6 (0-34)

Thyroglobulin, Antibody 1.1 (0.0-0.9)

Ferritin 55 (30-400)


----------



## cltyank (May 28, 2014)

Okay, so I saw my Endo last Friday and she confirmed Hashimoto's. Now she also took a new thyroid panel while I was there and the numbers are puzzling.

TSH

0.34 - 5.66 uIU/mL

1.37

Thyroxine, Free (FT4)

0.52 - 1.21 ng/dL

1.11

Triiodothyronine (T3) Free

2.20 - 3.80 pg/mL

3.15

What is going on here? Does this happen to everybody with an abnormal Thyroglobulin, Antibody?

Thank you all.

Jeff


----------



## cltyank (May 28, 2014)

The consistency was the same as the thyroid itself. Will take another ultrasound in 6 months.



Andros said:


> Did they mention the consistency of the nodule? You will know more, I am sure, when you see the endo. When might that be? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hugs,


----------

